# Driver for Net-Lynx WP61R2 IEEE 802.11g



## munekun (Aug 4, 2012)

Hi, i have a really urgent problem.
I have a pci wireless adapter and my sisters computer
was recently reinstalled so it wiped the driver for this
and we no longer can find the disk
It is extremley important that she is able to use the internet
and this is the only one we have.And i can not find the drivers for this on the internet, idk if i just don't know where to look but i would appreciate it so much if anyone knew where to download the driver for this or a driver that will work with it.As it's plugged in but it can't install it since it can't find the driver.
Thank you in advance.
P.s the computer has xp.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi and welcome to TSF please see this How To Find Unknown Device Drivers By Their Vendor & Device ID 
and post back with the device id from device manager we can then see if we can track down a driver


----------



## munekun (Aug 4, 2012)

joeten said:


> Hi and welcome to TSF please see this How To Find Unknown Device Drivers By Their Vendor & Device ID
> and post back with the device id from device manager we can then see if we can track down a driver


Unfortunetly i don't have the options needed to get the code.When i click on it in this device manager, it is listed as PCI modem i think that is it atleast, But the only options it has is to reinstall/update or rollback driver nothing else.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi did you change the option to device instance as shown on the link page and are you certain you choose the right device from device manager since you have said this is a wifi adapter


----------



## munekun (Aug 4, 2012)

joeten said:


> Hi did you change the option to device instance as shown on the link page and are you certain you choose the right device from device manager since you have said this is a wifi adapter


Hi, anyway in the properties there is no details tab, it only shows general and driver tab.Also i assume that it is the correct one as it says "pci modem" and the wireless card is a pci card and there is nothing else even remotely simmilar in the list so it has to be that.It may help you to know that the pc we need the driver for is extremley old. It's a pentium 3 500mhz 300 something ram. with newly installed XP.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi try this Network: Broadcom Wireless (US) WLAN Card Driver Version A00 - CNET Download.com


----------

